# Good Afternoon! • Short Indie Cartoon Series



## cartoonguy (Aug 16, 2013)

*Good Afternoon!*










All the big networks have news programs in the mornings and in the evenings, but not in the afternoons. This new series aims to show you exactly why that is...

A new episode will be added every month. This is my second original series, and the overall quality is noticeably better than my first. Professional voice acting probably had the biggest impact in that respect, but I like to think my own skills have improved as well.  

I drew and animated everything in Anime Studio Pro with my Wacom Intuos tablet. The final sequencing, music, and ambient sounds were done in Final Cut.

Thanks for taking a look. I hope you find it entertaining.


----------



## cartoonguy (Aug 16, 2013)

Another month means another episode! 

After one child’s violent outburst, angry parents rally to assign maturity ratings to carnival games...  

http://gfcmedia.net/good-afternoon/carnival-game-maturity-ratings/


----------



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

*Is this made with Flash?*



cartoonguy said:


> Another month means another episode!
> 
> After one child’s violent outburst, angry parents rally to assign maturity ratings to carnival games...
> 
> http://gfcmedia.net/good-afternoon/carnival-game-maturity-ratings/


Just curious? I start studying Flash next week at a University.


----------



## cartoonguy (Aug 16, 2013)

Lauralight said:


> Just curious? I start studying Flash next week at a University.


This series is made using Smith Micro's Anime Studio. The software's interface and creation process is very similar to current versions of Flash.


----------



## cartoonguy (Aug 16, 2013)

In this month's episode, Mitch shares a slightly misguided pep-talk about viewership ratings. 
http://gfcmedia.net/good-afternoon/ratings/


----------

